# an email i found funny



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

For those who don't know Bill. He is a former Diamond Shamrock Patent Attorney now retired. What makes this so funny is Bill is a fairly quite soft spoken serious person and this is very unexpected coming from him.

My New Book 

You may not know it but I've been very busy over the past 2 years putting my thoughts and ideas together in a book about Golf. I am very proud of the results and in order to market the publication, I am asking friends and family to be the first to own a copy. 
Here's the Table of Contents from my new book, "Winning Golf Strategies," which I believe gives the reader valuable playing tips and insider information that I've gained through my own years of experience in the game and observations of my golfing partners. 

Table of Contents 

Chapter 1 
- How to properly line up your Fourth putt. 

Chapter 2 
- How to hit a Nike from the rough when you hit a Titleist from the tee. 

Chapter 3 
- How to avoid the water when you lie 8 in a bunker. 

Chapter 4 
- How to get more distance off the shank. 

Chapter 5 
- When to give the Ranger the finger. 

Chapter 6 
- Using your shadow on the greens to confuse your opponent. 

Chapter 7 
- When to implement Handicap Management. 

Chapter 8 
- Proper excuses for drinking beer before 9 a.m. 

Chapter 9 
- How to urinate behind a 4" x 4" post ... Undetected. 

Chapter 10 
- How to rationalize a 6-hour round. 

Chapter 11 
- How to find that ball that everyone else saw go in the water. 

Chapter 12 
- Why your spouse doesn't care that you birdied the 5th. 

Chapter 13 
- How to let a Foursome play through your Twosome. 

Chapter 14 
- How to relax when you are hitting three off the tee. 

Chapter 15 
- When to suggest major swing corrections to your opponent. 

Chapter 16 
- God and the meaning of The Birdie-To-Bogey Putt. 

Chapter 17 
- When to regrip your Ball Retriever. 

Chapter 18 
- Use a strong grip on the Hand Wedge and Weak Slip on the Foot Wedge. 

Chapter 19 
- Why male golfers will pay $5.00 a beer from the Cart Girl and give her a $3 tip, but will balk at a $3.50 Beer at the 19th Hole and stiff the Bartender. 

Hopefully you will find my book intriguing and purchase a copy. 
Please send on and hopefully more people will buy copies!!! 

Thank You!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The author must have been following me around for the past 2 years.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

This book sounds interesting! But I'm also looking for a book of Golf for Beginner, can you suggest what's the best book I could buy?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> The author must have been following me around for the past 2 years.


I'm in there too Dennis...Chapter 13 when I first started.


----------

